# General Discussion > Opinions >  ALIENS!!!Do you believe in!!!

## Ten'shi-no-Shippuu

Since we are more than 5000 members, 
I think that is an interesting subject!

Do you believe in aliens or extraterrestrials??!!!

Personally: 
-Yes I believe in aliens! this is my theory: The question is not if they exist, 
but why they should not exist!!
The universe is infinite, and I dont think the Earth is the only planet where life is born!

But I dont believe that aliens contact the Earth, and the people who said they saw UFOS, here the proof that ufos donot exist(nasa or us.airforce planes):

----------


## Glenn

Well, I agree with you totally, Ten'shi_no_Shippuu. I have nothing more to add at this point. I like the umlaut over the "i" in "sempai," by the way.  :Wink:

----------


## Ulubatli

The universe is not infinitely big. It started with an explosion called 'Big Bang' and is still growing, that is to say, it has an end. 

The possibility of an existance of a lifeform like in Earth is really really low; on the order of 10^(-70). Is the universe big enough to let a chance for this? I don't know...

Things that are seen by people are 'I think' metaphysical things. (I am a believer). Some holy books says that there is another intelligent being called 'geens', literally goblins. They may sometimes be seen like an animal, a man or an earthly being. I won't give much details but I believe in this as much as I believe that I live. Coz I have seen one of them... Then suddenly he came over me and killed me!!!!!  :Giggle:   :Giggle:  Joke... Just I wanted to raise tensions...

----------


## EscaFlowne

ME, personally i believe that there are aliens. It would be very ignorant to think that Earth is the only planet to support life. For example, Mars is believed to have house a lake on its surface. Within h20 is the possiblity for life-so that should be your first clue. Then the sigthings could be merely misconseptions of something or the actuall thing. But who knows. I just want to fly a space ship!  :Relieved:

----------


## Glenn

Let's not forget that what we think of as being life could only be a part of what life actually is. Also, just because _we_ can't survive extremely high temperatures and pressures doesn't necessarily mean that _nothing_ can.

----------


## kirei_na_me

I believe there is probably something else out there. Not those little green men, though. I mean, just the fact that all the stars in the sky could be like our sun. How many solar systems could there be out there? It's kind of overwhelming if you think about it.

----------


## dreamer

Well interresting theory ^^
I also believe there's other beings far away...

----------


## Frank D. White

I would say no to other life visiting us ever, here on earth. I do believe other life exists in our solar system;
just that it's not traveling around. I would have to be captured and be anal-probed before I would believe in UFO's!

Frank

 :Blush:

----------


## Ulubatli

You pissed them off... They are searching for you to make you believe... :)  :Oops:

----------


## dreamer

> I would say no to other life visiting us ever, here on earth. I do believe other life exists in our solar system;
> just that it's not traveling around. I would have to be captured and be anal-probed before I would believe in UFO's!
> 
> Frank


watch out ^^
They might be already among us and maybe they'll grant you this one  :Laughing:

----------


## Ulubatli

> I would have to be captured and be anal-probed before I would believe in UFO's!


Sth flashed in my mind? Where I have heard this word? Hımmmm....

Southpark of course!!!

----------


## dreamer

Yup ^^ south park(i think it was cartman) lol that's why Uncle Frank should be careful  :Laughing: 

by the way take a look at this:
http://www.japantoday.com/gidx/popvox304.html

----------


## Ten'shi-no-Shippuu

There are many aliens based movies but I think that "Stargate SG-1" story could be possible!

----------


## EscaFlowne

hell yea!!!!!  :Oops:

----------


## bossel

Haven't voted, for there is nothing to believe in. It's very probable that extra-terrestrial life exists. IMO, to believe would make it some kind of religious issue.

The question is if any ETs would visit Earth. I doubt that, though it's possible.

UFOs exist though, simply as unidentified flying objects. Unidentified doesn't mean extraterrestrial. 
But I would definitely like them to be manned ET crafts: I'm still waiting for some ET space ship to come & get me out of this whole mess called human civilization.

----------


## Winter

Everyone seems to be so sure that we ourselves are from this planet...oh wait..I forgot, not everybody has embraced that theory...

Er...anyway....yeah, of course I believe in life on other planets. In fact, there is a moon orbiting Jupiter that statistically speaking, has to support some ameba-type life, considering the *fact* that it is full of water.

Bad water, but nothing a little bacteria cant thrive in, and technically, thats life.

----------


## Frank D. White

our whole universe is just a "Dust-Bunny" under somethings bed!

Frank

----------


## EscaFlowne

Some alien playing marbles with out tiny universe.  :Giggle:

----------


## Golgo_13

Yes. Illegal ones from south of the border.  :Laughing:

----------


## playaa

I believe in the existance of them, but do not believe in little green martians or the sightings/crashes/contacts

----------


## RockLee

Like some ppl allready mentioned...there is so many space unknown to us...and I don't think that we are the only one out there....  :Smiling:

----------


## Flashjeff

Sure I do? How else do you explain William Hung? He must be using powers far removed from mortal man to get people to like him!
 :Laughing:

----------


## Hachiko

I voted the first option, but it generally depends on which aliens you're talking about. For example, we have aliens crossing the border (hideous, aren't they?)...  :Sou ka:

----------


## buruburu

I just remember a red flash, what was it all about?

----------


## den4

They have been, They currently are and They will Always be among us  :Laughing: 
When the Stars are Right, the minions of Cutethulhu shall come forth and sweep the lands in madness and mayhem.....
oh....we're in that stage in the world right now  :Laughing:

----------


## Jean-Francois

Before I came to North America, I didn't believe in aliens, UFOs, witchcrafts, psychic & etc. However, having watched so many episodes of "X-File," I begin to believe everything is possible and "the truth is out there." The only thing I still can't believe is Elvis is alive!  :Laughing:

----------


## Mycernius

I think it is pretty arrogant of people to say that this is the only planet that has life on it. The universe is infinite and there is a probability of life on other worlds. The problem is , is there intelligent life on other worlds? If there is and they contact us what would that do to various religions around the world? Judo-Christian beliefs say that the earth was created by God for man. If we ever do contact aliens what would this do to the church? Where do aliens fit into this scheme of Gods creation? There would be a reaction that could end up with fanatics (Don't you just love fanatics, rabid mad fellows that they are) who would claim thay are from the devil come to test man. What of alien beliefs?
All things are, of course, possible in the universe. As for saying the universe is infinite. There is an edge to it, but space/time is curved therefore you'll nver reach it. You would, in effect, travel for ever trying to get to the edge

----------


## ultralars

This is most likely the one planet with intelligent life on it as of right now. The universe has existed far to long for anything to really still be alive, simple beings would have faced Extinction due to natural causes like a meteor hitting their planet or volcano eruptions. While intelligent life like humans, would simply blow themselves to pieces in war.

----------


## Stonestef

There sure are aliens,it would be ignorant on our side to say otherwise.

----------


## Knovas

Yes, I think they exist. And I must admit I like reading about this.

----------


## Robert22

I believe in Aliens, there are so many stars and planetsm far more than we will ever find. So its naive to say that Earth is the only planet with life.
However i dont think we will ever get in contact with an alien race, the distances are just too big

----------


## Franco

Personally I believe there may exist extraterrestrial intelligent living forms, but I don't think they have visited us yet. Probably it's unfeasible due to incredibly long cosmic distances, even for let's say civilisations much more advanced than ours that one could assume exist out there.

----------


## Carlos

I believe that they exist, he might not affirm it categorically, I nor have conclusive tests but I have the intuition that they could be between us. 
It does slightly more than 25 years I was away on holiday in Tenerife and went to visit the archaeological museum, a few beautiful skulls certainly, so to gain access to the museum I rose in the elevator with two very strange persons, a man and a woman, suddenly I started myself putting nervously he did not know why in that moment, later summarizing on the fact years later I knew that it had not perceived in these persons the vibration or the breath of human life, I had the sensation that they were not breathing, the sensation would have been that of being next to a reptile or the most similar thing. It might be mistaken, but normally the fantasy her practical in my mind, in the real life I usually not dreamy, and this two of the museum were not of here.

----------


## Barrister

I wake up very early and go running when it's still dark, and i've seen flying objects that are unexplainable and are not of human technology. I see fighter jets, commercial liners and also small bi-planes multiple times everyday and can identify them from a speck in the distance because of their light patterns and sounds. I'm not saying i've seen "aliens", but what i have seen are not human.

Also, i see connections between religion and alien civilisation. Everytime we we think of aliens, we think of technology so immense and beyond our comprehension...i think if they exist, there are great variations in their technology. In religion, Abrahamic religion specifically, things such as circumcision for identification of believers, the "virgin birth" of jesus christ, the account is very similar to tales of abduction, a woman seemingly "visited" by a being, in this case an "angel" if you will, then winds up pregnant without having lost virginity, also commandments such as NO IDOL WORSHIP, it seems like this God/alien did not want himself identified for future human generations to see his accurate appearance, so he forbade drawing pictures or fashioning statues of himself. I believe that this entity was male, since he's continually referred to in the masculine form, i could go on and on and on... Why would an all-powerful non-physical deity choose a small stupid people to worship him and make him feel good about himself? It doesn't make sense and it's flaming ridiculous. I just can't believe these things have lasted generation after generation. I don't see a distinction between the topic of this thread and religion.

EDIT: most prophets, Jesus, Abraham, Muhammad... have received Revelation (laws and guidelines) by visions or telepathy. This is the apparent form of communication relayed in the vast majority of experiences by "abductees". I don't think every single abductee is religious, in fact most of them would not be. Therefore, i think these coincidences developed independently of each other.

EDIT AGAIN, LOL: When i have read religious texts, Quran, Bible, Old Testament....I do not believe that human beings randomly decided to document crazy sounding occurrences, like it would seem upon initial investigation of these texts. I believe that there is something to these events documented but it has been so grossly misinterpreted by the degenerate, pitifully hopeful minds of humanity.

----------


## edao

Of course I believe in Aliens, I'm one of them.
All those that believe in our existence will be hunted down for sport  :Petrified:  we'll give you a 3 day start. RUN!

----------


## nordicwarrior

> I wake up very early and go running when it's still dark, and i've seen flying objects that are unexplainable and are not of human technology. I see fighter jets, commercial liners and also small bi-planes multiple times everyday and can identify them from a speck in the distance because of their light patterns and sounds. I'm not saying i've seen "aliens", but what i have seen are not human.
> 
> Also, i see connections between religion and alien civilisation. Everytime we we think of aliens, we think of technology so immense and beyond our comprehension...i think if they exist, there are great variations in their technology. In religion, Abrahamic religion specifically, things such as circumcision for identification of believers, the "virgin birth" of jesus christ, the account is very similar to tales of abduction, a woman seemingly "visited" by a being, in this case an "angel" if you will, then winds up pregnant without having lost virginity, also commandments such as NO IDOL WORSHIP, it seems like this God/alien did not want himself identified for future human generations to see his accurate appearance, so he forbade drawing pictures or fashioning statues of himself. I believe that this entity was male, since he's continually referred to in the masculine form, i could go on and on and on... Why would an all-powerful non-physical deity choose a small stupid people to worship him and make him feel good about himself? It doesn't make sense and it's flaming ridiculous. I just can't believe these things have lasted generation after generation. I don't see a distinction between the topic of this thread and religion.
> 
> EDIT: most prophets, Jesus, Abraham, Muhammad... have received Revelation (laws and guidelines) by visions or telepathy. This is the apparent form of communication relayed in the vast majority of experiences by "abductees". I don't think every single abductee is religious, in fact most of them would not be. Therefore, i think these coincidences developed independently of each other.
> 
> EDIT AGAIN, LOL: When i have read religious texts, Quran, Bible, Old Testament....I do not believe that human beings randomly decided to document crazy sounding occurrences, like it would seem upon initial investigation of these texts. I believe that there is something to these events documented but it has been so grossly misinterpreted by the degenerate, pitifully hopeful minds of humanity.


 Your claims are of such an incredibly bizarre nature they seem to be almost a farce. I mean really, you go jogging so early in the morning the sun isn't even up yet? I've never heard of such a thing... talk of alien contact pales in comparison to it! :)

----------


## Nobody1

> 



Thats not *Alien* - thats *Predator*

----------


## LeBrok

> Thats not *Alien* - thats *Predator*


lol, good observation.

----------


## Ike

> Your claims are of such an incredibly bizarre nature they seem to be almost a farce. I mean really, you go jogging so early in the morning the sun isn't even up yet?


He is from Australia. It is dark there during the daytime.

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

All things considered, it's very likely that aliens from space have visited Earth, and quite often.

----------


## Carlos

I had a dream a while. A black woman with straight hair but the style of these African American women was looking at my altar on which nature invaded the wooden benches, the sky was black impenetrable flint, but had great centers like the cinema , who were off at the time, the altar wood combined the silver and maroon, she was a woman but unfeminine appearance and wore a jacket purple tip.


Does anyone know of dreams here? Could this be alien in dreams or something more mundane?

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

> I had a dream a while. A black woman with straight hair but the style of these African American women was looking at my altar on which nature invaded the wooden benches, the sky was black impenetrable flint, but had great centers like the cinema , who were off at the time, the altar wood combined the silver and maroon, she was a woman but unfeminine appearance and wore a jacket purple tip.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know of dreams here? Could this be alien in dreams or something more mundane?


I recently dreamt I was lost in a a futuristic looking city.

Your dream reads as rather involved and it would be interesting to interpret in componential fashion.

----------


## Nobody1

> I had a dream a while. A black woman with straight hair but the style of these African American women was looking at my altar on which nature invaded the wooden benches, the sky was black impenetrable flint, but had great centers like the cinema, who were off at the time, the altar wood combined the silver and maroon, she was a woman but unfeminine appearance and wore a jacket purple tip.
> 
> Does anyone know of dreams here? Could this be alien in dreams or something more mundane?


Can you rule out any involvement of LSD?
Thats proper Acid poetry;

----------


## nordicwarrior

Apollo astronauts have talked openly of being briefly followed by some sort of craft during their trip to the moon. While on the moon they made quick references to a type of inter-dimensional being(s) that seemed to be following them or possibly even guiding them. Plus Neil Armstrong made a cryptic speech where he said a later generation might "remove one of truth's protective layers"-- he got emotional during it. A former President (Jimmy Carter) admits to seeing a UFO, and the former Governor of Arizona apologized for his role in dismissing the Phoenix Lights-- which he now vows were not of this world (he is ex-Air Force).

----------


## LeBrok

> Apollo astronauts have talked openly of being briefly followed by some sort of craft during their trip to the moon.


 I'm pretty sure it was FBI.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## nordicwarrior

Could be F.B.I., or U.S.A.F. maybe C.I.A., MI5, or even M.I.B. (Men In Black). Uh oh too much alphabet soup, now the N.S.A. is going come after my C.P.U.-- making it D.O.A.-- and they'll do it A.S.A.P.

----------


## nordicwarrior

Oh C.R.A.P.

----------


## Carlos

> I recently dreamt I was lost in a a futuristic looking city.
> 
> Your dream reads as rather involved and it would be interesting to interpret in componential fashion.


Thank you. I have also had this dream of being alone in a city.

----------


## Carlos

> Could be F.B.I., or U.S.A.F. maybe C.I.A., MI5, or even M.I.B. (Men In Black). Uh oh too much alphabet soup, now the N.S.A. is going come after my C.P.U.-- making it D.O.A.-- and they'll do it A.S.A.P.


Two black men have persecuted me more than once in a dream land refuge in a log cabin, but lately even had access to the log cabin at the time the nightmare ends.

----------


## Carlos

> Can you rule out any involvement of LSD?
> Thats proper Acid poetry;


lol. Completely ruled out, it is true that I tried it once with drugs, bad or good luck but drugs are not for me, I do not produce any bad effect not being physical and I tell you a secret I was bored to tears and decided every Saturday to buy one gram of cocaine sent for analysis to Energy control and the result was 0% cocaine, sometimes 5% super adulterated and even banned in Spain products shopping vendors were different each time to eliminate engañanado I were one same vendor and nothing, so I can say that the sale of cocaine in Spain is a scam, it would almost be better to legalize it because people are being poisoned with impunity.

Not serve or to take drugs I can not with life. But when I had that dream was a good boy and never had experienced with the fake drug.

----------


## Engel

Aliens do exist. I've flown their Ships, but only in my obe's

----------


## Ike

You also have OBE's? Cool. Let's hang out together sometimes. Wanna meet tonight at the top of Eiffel tower, hmmm.. let's say 05:00 GMT?

----------


## gyms

> This is most likely the one planet with intelligent life on it as of right now. The universe has existed far to long for anything to really still be alive, simple beings would have faced Extinction due to natural causes like a meteor hitting their planet or volcano eruptions. While intelligent life like humans, would simply blow themselves to pieces in war.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kU9sUqEQelU

Project Hessdalen
http://www.hessdalen.org/index_e.shtml

Hessdalen is a small valley in the central part of Norway. At the end of 1981 through 1984, residents of the Valley became concerned and alarmed about strange, unexplained lights that appeared at many locations throughout the Valley. Hundreds of lights were observed. At the peak of activity there were about 20 reports a week.
Project Hessdalen was established in the summer of 1983. A field investigation was carried out between 21.January and 26.February 1984. Fifty-three light observations were made during the field investigation. You may read the details in the technical report. There was an additional field investigation in the winter of 1985. However, no phenomena were seen during the period when the instruments were present.

----------


## last-resort

The Earth is pretty unique in its ability to host/foster life. (I'm winging this here based on whatever I've 'learned' heretofore) There is the average air and surface temperatures; the temperature variance/swings; there is water; there is liquid water; there is deep undersea currents that prevent the oceans from being a large cesspool; there is a molten core that offers undersea nutrient columns to host non-aerobic life, and provides the means to provide volcanic replenishment of surface minerals; there is the atmosphere/air column; there is the Van Allen belt keeping radiation minimized; there is the (ring of whatever that limits random meteors to come zipping through); there is sufficient time for all of this to be in place at one time, so that life can start and reach a critical mass and diversity.

So, there is a lot of things that the Earth has that other planets lack. Distance from a star is only one, perhaps smallish, attribute that is needed.

Plus I am impressed with the notion that if humankind is special, then everything that we see and don't see relating to this planet is special. For but for all that is here, we would not exist. I'm also impressed at how tenacious life is. A tomato plant grows from a crack in a curb on a busy street. Each spring, there is a flurry of insects, and plants flower and vast green carpets the land. In spite of the gloom of winter, vigorous life and death still occurs. It is too bad that we are too small minded to see what would be obvious to probably any alien that could get to this planet.

----------


## Jovialis

There has to be life on other planets, and I believe life on this planet was seeded from somewhere else.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panspermia

----------

